# Lederverarbeitung auf 179 mit Stufe 85



## MoccaCafee (10. April 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich bin schon eine Weile auf Stufe 85 und habe immer noch einen ledererskill von 179.
Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe habe ich Kürschnerei als Zweitberuf genommen und hab ihn im Verlauf des Spiels ständig verbessert und 
dabei meine Lederverarbeitung ganz vergessen. Nun wollte ich wissen wie ich meinen Beruf aufbessern kann. Ich bin es leid mit meinem geringen Goldgehalt
beispielsweise 120g für 5-8 Schweres Leder auszugeben. Und da man für diesen Beruf Unsummen an Materialien benötigt ist das ein großes Problem den Leder-
verarbeitung sollte meine Goldquelle im AH sein und mir auch gutes eq verschaffen (bin dudu).


----------



## Demontra (10. April 2011)

Ich denke du musst wieder in die kleinen gebiete und fröhlich drauf los morden und kürschnern =) aber da man ja dort inzwischen fliegen kann, ist das ja einigermaßen erträglich


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. April 2011)

Was hast du denn mit dem ganzen Leder gemacht, dass du durch Kürschnerei bekommen hast?


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. April 2011)

Naja, im Nachhinein 346 punkte skillen ist nunmal teuer oder dauert sehr lange.


Auch wenn du das Leder rasch selber farmen kannst - dazu ev. buffed-Datenbank benutzen und schauen welche Mobs wo welches Leder bringen, hinfliegen, am besten Gruppen suchen
zusammenziehen und bomben.

Dann am besten irgendwelche Guides zu Rate ziehen und nur das billige Zeug, das nur Leder und Fäden und sowas braucht herstellen - früher oder später 
wirst du aber andere Mats auch brauchen, irgendwelches Elementzeugs usw.

Das gezielt zu farmen wird mühsam, im AH sind "alte" Rohstoffe teuer.


Wenn du schon Kürschern und Lederverarbeitung hast - warum hast du es nicht von Anfang an gemacht.

Im übrigen brauchst du für jeden Beruf Unsummen an Materialien und die wenigsten Berufe sind wirklich gute Goldquellen.


----------



## Derulu (16. April 2011)

Eben Lederer von 125 auf 525 geskillt...es hat mich

5h und 800g gekostet, das ganze Leder der "kleinen" Levelbereiche zu farmen und kaufen
3h und 300 g (ja boreanisches Leder ist echt günstig im Vergleich zu den anderen) gekostet, die Scherbenweltleder zu sammeln und zu kaufen
4h und 5000g gekostet die in etwa benötigten 1600 Primitiven Leder (und vorher die Lederfetzen, sind bis 450 die günstigste Skillvariante) zu farmen und zu kaufen

es ist noch hinzuzufügen, dass ich alles Leder, das ich während dem Leveln gekürschnert habe, aufgehoben habe, die sind in dieser Rechnung gar nicht mehr berücksichtigt.

Gold bringt dir der Beruf exakt gar keines (es sei denn du hast die Kugeln für die "epischen" Catagegendstände, dann lässt sich, bei komplettem Einkauf der Mats (außer den nicht handelbaren Kugeln^^) und mit viel Glück vll. 1500-3000g mit diesen Gegenständen erzielen, einzig die Hosenstickerein bringen ein klein wenig Gold, allerdings sind die auch nur für Tanks und Klassen mit körperlichem Scahden von Nutzen. Der großen Vorteil des Berufs sind einzig die sehr günstigen Armschienenprägungen, die die mit großem Abstand besten Verzauberungen für Armschienen darstellen (was auch der Grund ist, warum bei den "Progressgilden" zu den immer "hilfreichen" Berufen Juwelenschleifen und VZ auch Lederverarbeitung aktuell sehr beliebt ist)


----------



## Cochainatic (23. Mai 2011)

Habe eigentlich nur zwei Tipps dazu:


www.wowberufeguide.de
Wenn du dir das Leder selber kürschnern gehst, dann verbinde es am besten damit, dass du z.B. seltene Haustiere, wie die Welpen, farmst. Dann hast du mit Glück auch noch ein Haustier für dich oder du verkaufst es für gutes Gold
So long


----------



## madmurdock (26. September 2011)

Cochainatic schrieb:


> Wenn du dir das Leder selber kürschnern gehst, dann verbinde es am besten damit, dass du z.B. seltene Haustiere, wie die Welpen, farmst. Dann hast du mit Glück auch noch ein Haustier für dich oder du verkaufst es für gutes Gold



Guter Tipp. Aus dem Grund habe ich zB seit Classic den Dunkelwelpling - allerdings fuer mich selbst. ^^


----------

